# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Libido therapy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Pytanie kieruję tutaj do pań, które wspomagały swoją ochotę na seks tym środkiem. Poważnie zastanawiam sie nad kupnem bo stan braku ochoty na seks trwa u mnie nieprzerwanie już od 2 lat.Powoduje to problemy w moim małżeństwie, ciągle się z mężem z tego powodu kłócimy i już dalej tak być na pewno nie może.

----------


## ariana

Czy nie jest to problem natury organicznej? Czy przymujesz tabletki antykoncepcyjne oraz czy badałaś jak u Ciebie przedstawia sie sytuacja z poziomem hormonów? Ja miałam tak samo. Zamiast faszerować się chemią zainwestowałam w środki ziołowe.Bardzo pomogły mi tabletki zawierające między innymi żeń szeń. Czyli Libido therapy. Nie wiedziałabym o nich gdyby nie moja pani ginekolog , która mi je poleciła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na początku podejrzewalam,że tak na mnie wpływają właśnie tabletki antykoncepcyjne tak wiec postanowiłam przerwać branie i zobaczyć jak się ma sprawa jak nie biorę tych tabletek.I co się okazało? Ano ,ze jest praktycznie tak samo.  Te tabletki są na receptę?

----------


## ariana

Nie są na receptę. W zasadzie to nie ma tabletek na libido na receptę dla kobiet. Jeszcze nie wynaleziono czegoś takiego jak viagra ( u kobiet podniecenie powstaje na troche innej zasadzie niż u mężczyzn). U nas wszystko buduje się w głowie. Libido therapy to zestaw mineralów i witamin, które w połaczeniu ze sobą sprawiają, że libido wzrasta oraz poprawia sie Twoje ogólne samopoczucie. W skladzie mają między innymi
l argininę
wapń
ginko biloba
tribulus terrestris

----------


## karlicz

Idź do seksuologa i nie szprycuj się g*wnem!
Albo idźcie do psychologa, to może być podłoże psychiczne!

----------


## karlicz

Idź do seksuologa i nie szprycuj się g*wnem!
Albo idźcie do psychologa, to może być podłoże psychiczne!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie pisz tutaj głupot. Jest wiele środkow bez recepty , którymi można się wspomóc w chwilach obniżonej ochoty na seks. Mi właśnie pani ginekolog doradziła libido therapy abym sprobowała. I potem jak to nie zadziała to abym zobaczyła inne środki. Zadziałało.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W zestawieniu z innymi środkami dostępnymi w sklepach to te sa najlepsze. U mnie obniżenie libido spowodowało przyjmowanie antykoncepcji hormonalnej. Oczywiście pierwsze co zrobiłam to zmieniłam tabletki. Jednak drugie opakowanie oraz trzecie okazało się takie samo. Nie chciałam z nich rezygnować poniewaz jest to dla mnie bardzo wygodna metodas antykoncepcji ( stosując jedynie same prezerwatywy czuję się zagrożona). Dlatego też sięgnęłam po te tabletki Jestem zadowolona. Ochota na seks powróciła.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najskuteczniejszy. Praktycznie uratował moje małżeństwo ponieważ nic mnie już nie kręciło. Myślałam, że po prostu nie lubie seksu. A wystarczylo jedynie takie wspomaganie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dla mnie petarda - Long Men i nic więcej na mnie nie działa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a może jakaś nowość ????? - ostatnio kupiłem tabletkę Maxxes i jestem bardzo pozytywnie zaskoczony.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Proszę o informację co będzie skuteczniejsze:
stimea
libido therapy 
asequrella

Chociałabym sobie kupić jeden z tych środkow na zwiekszenie libido  :Smile:  Z góry dziękuję za ewentualne informacje  :Smile:

----------


## synapsa

Nie ma leku na libido.To bzdura.Nawet viagra dla mężczyzn nie działa na libido,czyli fizyczne pożądanie.Nie ma i chyba nie będzie.Może  inny  men.?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

O asequrelli Ci wiele nie moge napisać, bo nie brałam ale z ciekawości raz przeczytałam sobie skład i moi mzdaniem te tabletki nie maja prawa działać. Są tam same witaminy i jakiś jeden wyciąg. Nie mają w sobie L argininy. Stimea jest ok chociaż moim zdaniem libido therapy jest lepsze. Brałam dwie te tabletki i libido therapy dawały po pierwsze lepszy efekt. Po drugie był on na dłużej.

----------


## zyczliwa

Czasem aby poprawić libido wystarczy zmiana pigułki. Wystarczy ją dobrze dobrać.  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Racja ale co w sytuacji jak kiepsko na nas działają każde tabletki anty jakie się bierze? Bo właśnie tak u mnie było  :Wink:  Zmieniałam je wiele razy ale co z tego skoro wszystkie obniżały u mne libido. I ich najlepsze działanie wynikało z tego,że po prostu nie chciało mi się uprawiać seksu hehe  :Big Grin:  Ale jaki jest sens tych tabletek>
Aktualnie jestem na środku microgynon, który pomimo swojej niskiej ceny bardzo się u mnie sprawdził. No i biorę wspomagająco właśnie libido therapy. Jak dla mnie najlepsze zestawienie.
Jest i zabezpieczenie i ochota na seksik  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kochane czy to są może te tabletki????
intymnosc.pl/pl/libido-u-kobiet/1638-libido-therapy-hit-nr-1-na-libido.html

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak. Dokładnie te ( chociaż ja akurat zamawiała z innejdrogerii internetowej). Pamiętaj jednak,że powinnaś brać je regularnie bo jedynie wtedy może być jakiś efekt. Jak będziesz brała je nieregularnie to nie masz się co spodziewać efektów.

----------


## markus1974

> Czy nie jest to problem natury organicznej? Czy przymujesz tabletki antykoncepcyjne oraz czy badałaś jak u Ciebie przedstawia sie sytuacja z poziomem hormonów? Ja miałam tak samo. Zamiast faszerować się chemią zainwestowałam w środki ziołowe.Bardzo pomogły mi tabletki zawierające między innymi żeń szeń. Czyli Libido therapy. Nie wiedziałabym o nich gdyby nie moja pani ginekolog , która mi je poleciła.


to reklam ta osoba reklamuje Libido Therapy i nigdy ich nie używała , sprawdziłem w necie " pani ginekolog mi je poleciła .... itd, itp."  ha ha ha oszust i tyle.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aktualnie przyjmuję te tabletki. No nie powiem, jak zamawiałam to byłam śrendio nastawiona na ich działanie ale jak to się pisze, tonący brzytwy się chwyta. A na moje libido mało co dzialało. Stimea trochę pomagała na poczatku, ale potem już przestała działać. Libido therapy w skłądzie niby podobne a jednak biorę już 4 miesiąc i jego działanie nie zanika.Poprawa libido znaczna co mnie oczywiście cieszy.
Ciekawa jestem jak to będzie po ostawieniu tabletek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ponoć róznie się na to reaguje. U niektórych osób libido się pogarsza, u niektórych osób wzrasta. Ale u mnie akurat po libido therapy ochota na seks się nie zmniejszyła. Tabletki przyjmowałam zimą. Już kilka miesięcy ich nie biorę, ale ochota na seks jest. Może to również zasługa tego, że więcej się wysypiam i więcej wypoczywam (jak miałam problemy z libido to moja córka miała ciągle kolki i byłam znacznie przemęczona...)

----------


## storra

Jeśli za spadkiem libido stoją tabletki antykoncepcyjne to jak najbardziej warto pomyśleć nad zmianą, to nie reguła że zawsze ochota na seks przy pigułkach maleje. Ja mam kilka różnych tabletek za sobą i po belarze libido bez zmian dlatego je od dłuższego czasu biorę. Ale wcześniejsze powodowały ten problem dlatego zmieniałam. A w takie środki poprawiające libido jak coś innego działa obniżająco nie wierzę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Obawialam się, że ochota na seks całkowicie mi już minęła.... Tabletki te bardzo mi pomogły. Biorę od miesiąca, różnica bardzo duża. 
Na plus oczywiście!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Czy nie jest to problem natury organicznej? Czy przymujesz tabletki antykoncepcyjne oraz czy badałaś jak u Ciebie przedstawia sie sytuacja z poziomem hormonów? Ja miałam tak samo. Zamiast faszerować się chemią zainwestowałam w środki ziołowe.Bardzo pomogły mi tabletki zawierające między innymi żeń szeń. Czyli Libido therapy. Nie wiedziałabym o nich gdyby nie moja pani ginekolog , która mi je poleciła.


Ten wpis to zdaje się kryptoreklama.....Libido Therapy nie ma w składzie żeń-szenia....ten kto go zażywa o tym wie, więc po co tak ściemniać ??? A po za tym na kilku forach czytałam prawie dokładnie te same słowa "pani ginekolog poleciła" dobre sobie.... Kobiety tutaj poruszają poważny temat...jak można tak oszukiwać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Obawialam się, że ochota na seks całkowicie mi już minęła.... Tabletki te bardzo mi pomogły. Biorę od miesiąca, różnica bardzo duża. 
> Na plus oczywiście!


Ja kupiłam Libido Therapy miesiąc temu....ale jeszcze ich nie zażyłam. Kupiłam na Allegro i dopiero po kupieniu zastanowiłam się czy dobrze zrobiłam, że akurat tam. Może gdybym kupiła na jakiej stronie internetowej sprzedającej takie specyfiki to miałabym większe zaufanie a tak zwyczajnie się boję, że to jakieś dopalacze... Kurcze, co robić ?? Opakowanie wygląda jakby było fabryczne i termin ważności też jest długi. Ale w dzisiejszych czasach wszystko można podrobić...:-(

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Ja kupiłam Libido Therapy miesiąc temu....ale jeszcze ich nie zażyłam. Kupiłam na Allegro i dopiero po kupieniu zastanowiłam się czy dobrze zrobiłam, że akurat tam. Może gdybym kupiła na jakiej stronie internetowej sprzedającej takie specyfiki to miałabym większe zaufanie a tak zwyczajnie się boję, że to jakieś dopalacze... Kurcze, co robić ?? Opakowanie wygląda jakby było fabryczne i termin ważności też jest długi. Ale w dzisiejszych czasach wszystko można podrobić...:-(


Nie wiem czy jeszcze się nad tym zastanawiasz czy nie ale nie... To te same tabletki. Raz zamawiałam libido therapy na ich głównej stronie, raz zamawiałam na allegro u sprawdzonego forumowicza i i te i te były takie same ( chocaiż teraz zamawiam sobie je w sklepie bo w sklepach mają o wiele lepsze promocje na nie, sprzedają je w wielopakach i wychodzi o wiele taniej). Viagra jest podrabiana to fakt Ale raczej nie libido therapy....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie kupilam sobie pierwsze opakowanie libido therapy ale zastanawiam się nad kupieniem sobie drugiego tak dla porównania efektu. Napiszcie mi jeszcze czy trzeba się tutaj liczyć z jakimś efektami niepożądanymi?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie widziałam żadnych a brałam dobre kilka miesięcy.  Libido po libido therapy bardzo się podniosło chociaż z czasem. Nie widziałam efektu po pierwszych tabletkach, trzeba tutaj trochę poczekać. Ale powiem Ci, ze wcześniej brałam tabletki na libido asequrella i akurat odczuwałam pewne objawy niepożądane, mianowicie bolała mnie po nich głowa, tak więc tych akurat nie polecam....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Początkowo trudno było mi uwierzyć w działanie tych tabletek, ale postanowiłam spróbować i działa. Jestem w długoletnim zwiazku. Mój partner jest moim pierwszym partnerem seksualnym. Jesteśmy ze sobą od 20 lat. NIby u kobiet libido powinno z wiekiem rosnąć ale nie. U mnie nie rosło i po prostu rutyna nas zabijała. Nie wiem na ile wzrost libido był u mnie spowodowany tabletkami a na ile tym, ze po prostu zaczęliśmy eksperymentować ale obecnie nasze życie seksualne jest o wiele lepsze.

----------


## Ankara

Kupiłam sobie tabletki, aktualnie biorę i faktycznie pomagają.

Jednak pytanie ile powinnam je brać? Czy jest jakiś limit i potem trzeba robić sobie przerwę?

----------


## Irria

Nie trzeba, jest to ziolowy srodek tak wiec na pewno Ci nie zaszkodzi. Coś takiego jak witaminy. Tak więc nie musisz robić sobie przerw. Ja brałam 4 miesiące, potem przestałam przyjmować bo nie miałam takiej konieczności. Pomogły mi, na tyle, ze libido polepszyło się na stałe.

----------


## Misterna

Nie trzeba, jest to ziołowy środek tak wiec na pewno Ci nie zaszkodzi. Coś takiego jak witaminy. Tak więc nie musisz robić sobie przerw. Ja brałam 4 miesiące, potem przestałam przyjmować bo nie miałam takiej konieczności. Pomogły mi, na tyle, ze libido polepszyło się na stałe.

----------


## Bratka

Bierzesz jeszcze te tabletki? Kurczę chyba sama będe sobie musiała cos takiego kupić bo normalnie nie mam ochoty na męża. Oczywiście uprawiamy seks ale robie to jak od niechcenia. I nie chce mi sie tak jak na poczatku związku. BA! Nie chce mi się tak jak rok temu.

----------


## ROI

Aktualnie biorę.Ale po tej wcześniejszej sytuacji przestałam brać te tabletki, ogólnie latem libido miałam bardzo dobrze ( chyba ciepło i te sprawy, mniej pracy). Potem jednak jesienią moje libido znowu spadło i ponownie sobie te tabletki zamówiłam. I znowu libido się polepszyło  :Smile:  Tak wiec tym samym przekonałam się,ze nie jest to placebo, o które je wcześniej podejrzewałam.

----------


## Bratka

Czy to te tabletki, które mają na przyklad w sklepie intymnosc.pl?

----------


## ROI

Tak waśnie te, nawet ostatnio tam zamawiałam.

----------

